# My Eldar Army with scartchbuilt superheavies



## ikim (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all.
Some of you already saw my introduction thread, so I won't re-post all my work; though, in this thread, I will show my Eldar army, still WIP.

I went for a dark color scheme, and tried my forst freehands, making my own craftworld, wanting to give a darker look and meaner feel to my eldars, without falling within the dark eldar "region".

Here are pics of the whole army (only the painted part of it, though):



























[...]


----------



## ikim (Jun 8, 2008)

here are pics of the painted scratchbuilt Revenant Titan (yes, the one made using toothbrushes!) :wink:




































[...]


----------



## ikim (Jun 8, 2008)

here are close ups of the single units:

first 10 Dire Avengers:








DA exarch (with shimmershield, hance the OSL)

























[...]


----------



## ikim (Jun 8, 2008)

here is Eldrad, converted from a normal farseer, with added sword (from the Avengers' sprue).
As usual, along with the army "theme", I have added blue OSL, to reppresent the powers of the sword and staff:

































[...]


----------



## ikim (Jun 8, 2008)

[...]

here is the Falcon (I still need to give it the windshields):


































[...]


----------



## ikim (Jun 8, 2008)

[...]

Here are the WLs, with bases:

























[...]


----------



## ikim (Jun 8, 2008)

here is my selfsculpted Avatar (copied from the FW one) without paint and before I changed the spearhead:


----------



## ikim (Jun 8, 2008)

[...]

and with paint



































I know it looks unfinished with all that black, but I wanted to give a lot of contrast between the lit parts and the unlit ones, as if you were looking directly at the sun, and all you could see was the light from the magma.


----------



## ikim (Jun 8, 2008)

Here are the 3 squadrons of jetbikes:



























and the whole set of jetbikes together:









I really like how the gems came out. I wanted to keep the bikes and the riders fairly dark (with a black-brown main color scheme) but with "flashes" of lighter colors (the white helmets and the blue gems.


----------



## ikim (Jun 8, 2008)

next on the to-do list will be:
6 Fire dragons, with added flames:









my scratchbuilt vampire hunter:









my scratchbuilt scorpion type2:










a second 10 men Dire Avenger squad, and, maybe, a wave serpent.

cheers


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

AMAZING! they all look great.
the avatar looks perfect, not at all unfinished. 
for your scratch built are you use plasticard and brown stuff?


----------



## Ragnos (Mar 27, 2008)

amazing and i love the colour scheme!


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

AMAZING!!!!!!
I love your eldars, they are well painted, well converted, with a great coulour sheme, and scratch-build vehicules!!
+1 to rep!
(plz how do you sculpt flammes?)


----------



## ikim (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanx for the comments the +1 rep.



Dies Irae said:


> (plz how do you sculpt flammes?)


To a couple of dragons I glued a horse tail; to the others I drilled a hole in the dragon's flamer, and put some putty on it, making small "spikes" here and there. Then, finally, I added a small swirl in the tip, and the job is done.

cheers


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

:shok:Holy Balls and Tits:shok:

Nice Vampyre Hunter. I always loved that model.


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Really excellent work- especially the revenant titan. It's rare to find someone who is good at both converting and painting. Often people post pics of conversions which look amazing and then their painting brings the miniature down but not in this case.


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Good army. AMAZING Avatar. In about thirty seconds I'll be repping you for that one.


----------



## lordmat0 (May 17, 2008)

Wow amazing, like them jetbikes with the skulls and avatar!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

the coulur scheme is awesome the painting is awesome and the conversions/scratch built stuff is awesome.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Yowza they all look fantastic, especially the skulls on the Jetbikes and WLs.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

an excellent army with great free hand and sculpting


----------



## zenfarr (Nov 25, 2007)

OMG!!! Those are what you call bitchin, I love the job you did with the OSL!


----------



## garou_den (Jun 16, 2008)

good work men.the titan is similar than " perturbado " titan from freak factory..a spanish club.
my favorite is the scorpion


----------



## ikim (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanx guys for the warm words, I am really happy you like my eldars.



garou_den said:


> my favorite is the scorpion


In fact, I am not too satisfied with it... I will see when I'll paint it, but I might change the upper turret to be more like cobra type II:









but I'll see when the rest of the army is painted.

Stay tuned, 'cause more stuff is going to come, in the following days.

cheers


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I've seen your stuff elsewhere including your "how to" on the titan. Absolutely astounding work! I especially appreciate your free hand skill. Thanks for posting your work here and I look forward to seeing more of what you do in the future. :victory:

(P.S. Hope you don't mind but I downloaded some of your work for future reference)


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Sweet stuff!

Love that freehand!


----------



## ikim (Jun 8, 2008)

Here I am again, with some more things done.
First off, my Fire Prism. Actualy it is only the prism turret, since I don't really feel the need to get another heavy choice (already playin' 2 WLs and a falcon), so I will use either a flacon or a Fire prism (more probably the second one, since will be better in 5° ed.).
It is made from random eldar bitz (mainly starcannon and eldar missle lanchers, mounted on a magnet. The eldar dude is an extra body I had, from the vypers:
So here it is:


















So Falcon:









and Prism:









[...]


----------



## ikim (Jun 8, 2008)

And here are the Fire dragons:
the whole squad:








and some closeups:

























[...]


----------



## ikim (Jun 8, 2008)

cheers


----------



## lordmat0 (May 17, 2008)

Nice fire dragons like how you made the light fom the fire go into there faces/arms looks really good.

Any chance of a close up on the crew of the fire prism turret?


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

OMG!!! your a painting god, wish i was as good as you, how long did take you to paint a squad/tank


----------



## ikim (Jun 8, 2008)

thanx all for the kind words and for all the rep. points (I almost have as many rep.points as number of posts :grin: )



cooldudeskillz said:


> how long did take you to paint a squad/tank


Well, it depends. For instance: the falcon hull took me a whole day, from 9 am to 8 pm, with only 30 minutes break to eat... and this doesn't count the upper turret. By the end of the day I was a bit Cu-Cu :crazy:

The DA autarch alone (or exarch ... I keep mistaking these two) took me 2 days work to paint; while the other nine took me 4 days alltogether; and these times don't count preparation time, cleaning mould lines and primining. BTW, I primed certain parts white (like the avenger's heads and the falcon under part) and some black (like the DA bodies and the falcon hull). Assembly is done last, which takes me even more time, and basing is the last-est phase.

If you think about it, I am working on this army from January 2008 (not counting I started working on the Titan and the Vampire Hunter in October 2007).


cheers


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

thats dedication there, i take my hat off to you:grin:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

My lord this is stunning work! I am especially impressed by the freehand and the avatar (can barely use greenstuff so self sculpted blows me away.


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

All the praise I could give your talent and more!

The paint jobs are a real treat, but the conversions are above the cut in sooo many ways. Keep em' comin' man!


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Incredible superheavies. Incredible sculpting. Incredible work.

Smart move just making a FP turret, and changing it around. looks cool.


----------



## EvgO (Dec 23, 2007)

You made me love Warhammer40k even more.


----------



## ragnarclaw (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow the Avatar is awesome. The lighting effert is really good too, nice work.:good:


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

:shok::shok::shok:
OMG! they are amazing. some of the best painted and converted figures iv ever seen. the glow on the farseer's cloak from the staff literally took my breath away!


----------



## Orc Town Grot (Jun 28, 2008)

Bloody Brilliant!

Love the scratch builds! You are very brave! Eldar be the hardest scratch builds! Those curved lines! Brilliant, DAMN FINE Avatar! Note this: Firedragon guns are some kind of melta weapon, not a flamethrower. Great concept, Great Basing, Great painting.

But then you know, it can all be better too! Looking forward to the next project after this one!

OTG


----------



## WNxSightless (Jun 14, 2008)

Truly inspiring work... that avatar is magnificent.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

That all looks amazing really like the detailing on the jet bikes.


----------



## Andizzo (Feb 9, 2008)

dude you have INSAAAAANE skills, you have great detailing i love it


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

all i have to say, is wow... how did you do the skulls on the bikes? free hand? or transfers? if thats free hand, just wow...


----------



## ikim (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanx again for all the nice comments (and the rep points)

I'll post updates as soon as I have them, and, namely, the Harlequins (which are not my work, but a friend's paint job -Corai: you might know him, as he is very well know over at Warseer and other fora) and the last 10 Dire Avengers and the Vampire Hunter, that I keep on delaying :scare:
The fact is that the I would like to incorporate a skull to the Vampire Hunter's hul, likewise I did with the Falcon, but the vehicle might just be too big, and the skull might "dissapear"; I also thought about painting many many skulls on one wing, but the idea doesn't really appeal to me.

Do you have any ideas? I would love to hear your thoughts about it? how would you paint it?



KrythosMJarenkai said:


> all i have to say, is wow... how did you do the skulls on the bikes? free hand? or transfers? if thats free hand, just wow...


Yup! they are all freehands... and, believe you me: those were a lot easier to do than you think.

cheers


----------



## necroman (Jun 13, 2008)

you should be shot for that beautiful artsmanship, i dont even know if thats a word though, hope so


----------



## ikim (Jun 8, 2008)

Uh, BTW, the scorpion type II is on sale, as I have no use for it, nor space in my house.
If you're interested, PM me, and I am sure we'll come up with something.

cheers


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

> ikim:
> Yup! they are all freehands... and, believe you me: those were a lot easier to do than you think.
> 
> cheers


Really??? Why not post a quick tutorial on how you achieved this amazing effect? I'm sure everyone would appreciate the effort!k:


----------



## Druchii (Jun 25, 2008)

Lovely painting...mind making a guide for that vampire hunter? I would love one to paint.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

All I can say is WOW! If you have any free time (and it doesn't look like you do) wanna paint a squad of Kroot and Krootox for me?


----------



## ikim (Jun 8, 2008)

So, here's a small little update: a WIP of the Vampire Hunter paint job: here's the pic:










as usual c&C are welcome.

cheer


----------



## Saint7515 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well now, isn't that 'the Hotness'

I must admit, sticking with the fading skull theme on EVERYTHING is most impressive; I have a hard enough time just getting the same fighting company logo on all my stuff.

Though, I must ask: are you going to keep one wing gray and one black, or are you going to eventually do a black undercoat on the other wing as well?


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Hmmm. Ikim where have i heard that name before. Oh wait now i know! Your fom the Ogre Stronghold! If you dont know who i am and you think im a crazy stalker im Master Kashnizel also known as Greasus409! Good to see you on the forum! Great job to! Love the titans!


----------



## ikim (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanx all, for the kind words.

@MK (or must I say Greasus?!) Hi man, wossup? haven't seen you over at the stronghold for quite some time. wossup?



Saint7515 said:


> Well now, isn't that 'the Hotness'
> Though, I must ask: are you going to keep one wing gray and one black, or are you going to eventually do a black undercoat on the other wing as well?


Actually the whole upper part of the plane is black (pure black) with highlights along the carved lines and the edges. the left wing looks gray because of the light coming from a window, but both wings are the same color.

I will finish the skull (as it is still WIP) then I will add more highlights to the whole plane.

cheers


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

Your NUTZ! my friend. Keep it up. Im jealous, the eldar stuff takes a lot of finess.


----------



## elemental_1_1 (Jul 1, 2008)

here is Eldrad, converted from a normal farseer, with added sword (from the Avengers' sprue).
As usual, along with the army "theme", I have added blue OSL, to reppresent the powers of the sword and staff:

































hey, nice glo on the (singing spear)?


----------



## Unit_046984 (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow those models are amazing.

The scratch built models were also pretty cool.


----------



## Saxon (Jun 23, 2008)

WOW! thats freaking awesome mate, great work. I actually thought the FW was the orginal - especialy love the free-hand work on the canopies and wraithlords


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

looking good.


----------



## Toast Ghost (Jul 12, 2008)

Holy Shit sweet avatar


----------

